# meet the rabbits!!!



## blue sky (Apr 6, 2014)

hi this is a thread for anyone whos got a rabbit
posta pic and a few words here


----------



## blue sky (Apr 6, 2014)

my rabbit (unamed)...yet


----------



## CasGer (May 10, 2014)

Oh my gosh, it's so cute! What kind is that? :-D


This my rabbit, Vinnie. He's kind of a fatty. :lol:


----------



## TheAnimaLover (Jun 8, 2014)

cute i'd love to meet her


----------



## blue sky (Apr 6, 2014)

CasGer said:


> Oh my gosh, it's so cute! What kind is that? :-D
> 
> 
> This my rabbit, Vinnie. He's kind of a fatty. :lol:


I'm going to guess Mini Rex X Mini Satin and with a touch of Jersey Wooly 
(i rescued him)


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

Aww everyone's bunnies are so cute!!! :-D The grey bunny's eyes are so unusual, really pretty. 


Here's my bunny, Miffy, he's a Netherland Dwarf.


----------



## blue sky (Apr 6, 2014)

named my bunny Houdini because he ran and escaped last sunday and i cant findhim!! trying?to? anyways nice bunny you have there


----------



## jennandjuicetm (May 4, 2014)

Miffy has tiny little ears! Shes so cute!!


----------



## cindygao0217 (Jul 3, 2014)

So cute


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

This is my boy Rummy. He's a pure bred mini-rex, litter box trained, spoiled, and the little furry ball of joy in my life


----------

